# DDR2 ram voltage



## zepyu

hey so I got a Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066mhz 2.2 voltage 5-5-5-15 timings
but default is 1.8 voltage 800mhz so I wanted to set it at 1066mhz and raise the timings to 5-5-5-15 so I did it in bios i change voltage to 2.2 and raised the timings but after I up i turn cpu-z on i see that the voltage is 1.8 and minutes later I get BSOD tried changing the voltage in AMD Overdrive but it only let's to raise voltage to 2.1 BIOS is the newest version updated today any suggestion how to change my ram timings and increase mhz? thanks in advice.


----------



## zepyu

bump


----------



## zepyu

bump again


----------



## JorgyBaby

First please only bump once every 24 hours. I'd suggest you read the ToS also, that may be helpful.

Did you set to voltage to 2.2V (or +0.4 from the default 0.8) in the BIOS?
Then changed the RAM multiplier so it should be running at 1066mhz?

Did you make sure you saved the settings? Also, have you overclocked your CPU at all?


----------



## Behemoth777

Please do not bump your thread this frequently, you will get reported.

OT: What is your ram rated for as far as voltage goes?


----------



## zepyu

sorry for massive bumping







No I didn't oc cpu and I changed the ram multiplayer also saved to cmos, and yes as you say set voltage +0.4 to 2.2
Here's my ram
4GB 1066MHz DDR2 Non-ECC CL5 (5-5-5-15) DIMM (Kit of 2)
Standard 256M X 64 Non-ECC 1066MHz 240-pin Unbuffered DIMM (SDRAM-DDR2, 2.2V, CL5, Gold)


----------



## JorgyBaby

Are you sure you are adjusting the voltage for the correct thing? In the BIOS, what is the thing called exactly that you are choosing +0.4V on?

EDIT: Also, this probably shouldn't be in the Volt Mod section either.


----------



## Bazmecc

and where exactly does it say the RAM voltage in CPU-Z? did they change something?

if you're looking in the SPD tab, that's not the voltage you set, but the voltage that the RAM defaults to if it selects that profile


----------



## zepyu

can't really remember how the thing is called but I'm 100% sure that it is ram voltage. can it be motherboard related that it's somekinda ram voltage max 2.1 or other crap ?


----------



## zepyu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorgyBaby* 
Are you sure you are adjusting the voltage for the correct thing? In the BIOS, what is the thing called exactly that you are choosing +0.4V on?

EDIT: Also, this probably shouldn't be in the Volt Mod section either.

Sorry for double post just checked in the bios the thing is called DDR2 RAM VOLTAGE or something like that.


----------



## zepyu

I've read that I need to enable EPP Voltage control to up my ddr2 ram voltage but Can't find it where to enable it any suggestions? thanks


----------



## PizzaMan

From what i've seen, EPP is typically only on nForce boards. You can manually set the EPP timings and Mhz in BIOS.


----------



## vrm4

my max ram voltage on my board (gigabyte ga-ma785g-us2h) is 2.1v as well. Not sure how you'd get to 2.2v. You may need to loosen the timings a tad at 2.1v maybe 5-6-6-18 or something. Can post the CPU-Z screenshots (mem and spd) for your pc?


----------



## PizzaMan

I have v1.2 2X1GB kit with D9GMH memory modules. They are 800Mhz, but run 1066 5-5-5-15 with 2.2v just fine. I'm not at home so I can't post CPUz ATM.


----------

